# Tygart River



## WalleyeWalt (Apr 14, 2021)

A friend took me to his old stomping grounds on the Tygart River. It was a heck of a hike but beautiful area. Landed 1st walleye of 2022 on very first cast. Ended with 5 on the stringer and pick up both sides of a 8pt. Wonderful outing. I’m told the river is infested with muskie. We had 1 following to top, probably 36”. Definitely gonna to try the lake this year.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

WalleyeWalt said:


> A friend took me to his old stomping grounds on the Tygart River. It was a heck of a hike but beautiful area. Landed 1st walleye of 2022 on very first cast. Ended with 5 on the stringer and pick up both sides of a 8pt. Wonderful outing. I’m told the river is infested with muskie. We had 1 following to top, probably 36”. Definitely gonna to try the lake this year.


Nice resident eyeball!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Pretty cool. Never heard of it so had to do a google search. What kind of tactics did you use? Are they making a spawning run this time of year there?


----------



## WalleyeWalt (Apr 14, 2021)

Gulp smelt minnows with northland jig head. They spawn and like the deep holes after rough water.


----------



## WalleyeWalt (Apr 14, 2021)

WV is awesome. They put sign in tree telling you exactly where the walleye are! Never saw that before.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

What a beautiful spot to fish!!!
Congrats on an awesome outing.


----------



## Dipnet (10 mo ago)

WalleyeWalt said:


> A friend took me to his old stomping grounds on the Tygart River. It was a heck of a hike but beautiful area. Landed 1st walleye of 2022 on very first cast. Ended with 5 on the stringer and pick up both sides of a 8pt. Wonderful outing. I’m told the river is infested with muskie. We had 1 following to top, probably 36”. Definitely gonna to try the lake this year.


That does look like a great spot, lucky you!


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

If I had the choice to either fish Lake Erie or that river for walleyes...I'm goin with that spot every time.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Walt. I fished the lake for 2 days in Oct. 2020. Caught a couple smb and wb. Never saw so many docks on a lake that size. They were all out of the water as it was drawn down. So if you want to fish the lake go early Spring or Fall or it will be super crowded with pleasure boaters. I stayed in a cabin at the state park and it was very nice.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Taken at Christmas!


----------



## WalleyeWalt (Apr 14, 2021)

Mickey- Would you say that there was parking at cabins for truck and boat. I’ve stayed at other state parks in Ohio and it’s hard sometimes with boat parking unless you leave it unattended in lot.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

WalleyeWalt said:


> Mickey- Would you say that there was parking at cabins for truck and boat. I’ve stayed at other state parks in Ohio and it’s hard sometimes with boat parking unless you leave it unattended in lot.


My cabin had room and so did some others. I would ask about it when making your reservation. Good luck.


----------

